# Renegade Goose Hunter



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was recently thinking about it and I think I have turned into the goose hunting equivalent of a gothic kid. As new things come down the pike there are a ton of things that I refuse to conform with. It seems that recently whatever is the most popular I just don't like.

Max-4: the only camoflauge pattern scientifically designed to not blend with anything. Blaze orange blends a little better than max-4 in most hunting situations. I would much rather use Shadow grass for fields and Wetlands for sloughs. (I got a Max-4 Duvet cover for Christmas and it doesn't even look good on my bed).

Foiles calls: I buy my calls for more than color

Avery Blinds: have you heard of tall people?

Avery Decoys: look nice and I bet it bought a nice Hyundai for someone in Shanghai.

Benelli Shotguns: Performance worth its weight in dirty underwear. (I hate mine with a passion and have sent it numerous death threats)

Pick-Ups and SUVs: What is it about 4-wheel drive that makes people drive like a 95 year old great grandmother.

Goose Calling: I like to sound like actual geese on the ground not like a 90 second quadruple clucking Foiles routine.

Duck Calling: Have yet to see it make a difference. I would shoot myself if I were a duck and had to listen to that noise all day. World Champion Duck caller... means you make the exact same noises better than the other guys.

I'm sure I am missing some other things I don't go along with. Feel free to add anything else or to rag on me about how I don't know what I'm missing. I will probably just shrug it off and call you a conformist under my breath as I paint my fingernails black.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

that is one of the funniest posts i have seen in a while   Guess the snows can't come fast enough :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Duck Calling: Have yet to see it make a difference. I would shoot myself if I were a duck and had to listen to that noise all day. World Champion Duck caller... means you make the exact same noises better than the other guys.


Are you old enough to drink? Legally?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That is good stuff right there..... :lol: Although you do need 4x4.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

have u ever blown a foiles call? I think not....that wasnt funny there actually good calls. As for world ducks...try getting there yourself THATS right you wont.

WOW :eyeroll:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

yes and why would that matter i just posting a cheers :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: oke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

justund i was talking about u lol


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Are you old enough to drink? Legally?


Why do you ask?

O and I am sorry WingedShooter7 I know that ripping into Foiles and GHG is like kicking your dog.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I find it necessary to be able to wipe ones own hind-end before commenting on things you know absolutely zero about. 8)

Diapers wearers need not apply!! :bop:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i was not saying any of the products he mentioned were bad... i just think it is funny that we start getting so bored and agitated in the off season that we start going off on every little thing that bothers you. I hate grandmas!! :beer: :beer:  oke:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:toofunny: :toofunny: i was waiting for the poo to get really deep in this topic and i haven't even seen the beginning of it, i have a feeling. i'm just going to sit back and laugh. :rollin:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I love this the most :stirpot: ing things you could say, but it doesn't matter because it's from a goth kid's point of view. Good post . I'll try to add.

All Avery and GHG products(I know this is gonna make your skin crawl wingedshooter): It just feels like selling my soul. Avery showed up in 1994, and are now selling more of everything than anyone. I'll stick with my small American companies and leave Avery to the trendy waterfowlers that surfaced when Jeff Foiles style hunting videos become popular.

Competition calls: They have their purpose, however that purpose is not to be someones first call that they try to learn on.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Avery... uke:


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

A very rediculouse post obviously someone had a tough year. It's to bad that you can cut down people like Fred Zink who may be one of the best things to ever happen to the sport of waterfowl hunting!! :******:


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

people can hate avery and GHG all they want. the fact of the matter is they are popular. personally i tend to prefer big foots, but i would never turn away a pack of fully flocked mallards w/ motion. i don't care what anyone says they look good. i haven't bought any yet right now i'm waiting for big foot to come out w/ there new decoys w/ motion. and what you mean by the shanghai comment kinda confuses me. are you trying to say it's owned by someone there or what. i'm just confused

as for benelli's. in my opinion, and many others, they make a great product. i love my SBE and won't give it up for anything other then a newer SBE II.

if you hunt...a 4x4 is almost a necessity. when i'm driving a 4x4 i'm pretty sure i don't drive like a "great grandmother"

i think it's great for you to express your opinion, everyone has a right to their opinion. i agree conformity sucks, but it's hard to deny a good product even if it's from a big company.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This just keeps getting better. I don't know why you guys take offense to his post, I use GHG decoys, own a Foiles call, wear mostly Max4, and have an Avery dog blind, and I found his post just fricken hillarious.

:lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

looks goosebusters did a good job 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> I find it necessary to be able to wipe ones own hind-end before commenting on things you know absolutely zero about. 8)
> 
> Diapers wearers need not apply!! :bop:


So the ability to get drunk and act like an idiot is the qualification for making educated decisions...

Everything that I listed I have owned at some point, how long do I have to put up with a product before I can comment about it.

I do wear diapers and I hope you respect that as my life decision :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish they would bring the old shawdow grass back.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

So do I! And what ever happened to plain old brown, black, and drab green blob camo. I loved that stuff, I could hide myself better with that than any of this photo-printed crap. Now Mossy Oak is jumpin into the mix, have you guys seen this stuff?

http://www.mossyoak.com/patterns/defaul ... ction=camo

Pretty much just Mossy Oak Max-4. Blah! So few times a year do I run into a situation that I can actually get that stuff to blend in nicely. But it's pretty... Another example of the trendiness.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I will say this though, I have a pic on my fridge of 4 guys from a spring hunt last year. Everbody is kneeling down with the geese if front of them and corn stubble in the back; 1 wearing Max4, 1 with old Shadow Grass, 1 Wetlands, 1 wearing the old school green and brown. Out of the 4, the Max 4 by far blends in better with the background then the others. If somebody could figure out how to take a pic off of my fridge and post it on here, I think you guys might be surprised.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I love it!!! Can I add a couple?

-Duck calls in the field--bar none the biggest douche bags I have ever seen will throw out a high ball in the field, I've watched a lot of ducks in my day, and never, never, never, ever heard one highball from the ground! I can handle a feeding chuckle if it will keep this assclown busy, but come on.

-Carhartt brown, (faded) is by far the best waterfowl camo out there. I'm not b.s.ing either.

-Putting stickers on gun stock and or barrel, who the hell are you showing off too?

-Last but definitely not least, the ****** off look of a crew in front of their blinds with a stack of honkers, I don't know about you guys, but I spend my $ scouting and buying decoys to have fun. You can bet your *** I'm gonna smile when I pose behind a stack of dead stuff. I guess I'm not as cool as a lot of people though!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not saying that there is never a place and time for Max-4. I'm just saying I have had poor luck of ending up in those situations. But I've got coats in all the different patterns that I do fine. I just wish I didn't have to swtich so often.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I just thought of another one,

Robo ducks: I won't do it, I just don't like them. If you do, I'm happy for you, I wish you the best of luck, and I understand that you have to edge over me. I just can't bring myself to use one, I feel alot better at the end of hunt knowing that a robo had nothing to do with my success or failure.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I do wear diapers


I'll give you that, but rest assured 3/4 of the posters here do.... :crybaby:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cranebuster said:


> -Duck calls in the field--bar none the biggest douche bags I have ever seen will throw out a high ball in the field, I've watched a lot of ducks in my day, and never, never, never, ever heard one highball from the ground! I can handle a feeding chuckle if it will keep this assclown busy, but come on.


i just had to comment on this! the "highball" is an attention call very affective on an overcast/windy day! (any day for that matter if you know what youre doing!) you don't use it when the ducks are w/in range, you use it when there in the distance just to get their attention. the "highball" sounds a heck of a lot different to the ducks in the distance than it does to you or your buddies sitting in the decoys.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I wish they would bring the old shawdow grass back.


I wish someone would bring back the old school brown camo! 
:wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Madison said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would bring the old shawdow grass back.
> ...


 Madison you got that right!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cmac77 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would have to agree about the Highball call. It can be very anoying when not used right. For some callers it has probably flarded more duck than anything.....but it does have it's place. I have seen it work well.

To ducks(that are far away) it sounds like more than one duck and serves as an attention getter.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm with Cranebuster on the tough guy/ no smiles pictures. You look like a dumbass when you scowl over a limit a birds.

If it isn't a time you are happy, why take a picture to remember it by?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cmac77 said:


> I would have to agree about the Highball call. It can be very anoying when not used right. For some callers it has probably flarded more duck than anything.....but it does have it's place. I have seen it work well.
> 
> To ducks(that are far away) it sounds like more than one duck and serves as an attention getter.


annoying at times, yes (esp. to those that don't do the calling.)
effective at times, absolutely! (esp. when you know when to use it.)

mosquitos can be very annoying too but you gotta put up w/ them if you are going to be successful in the blind in the early season or in your tree stand in sept. :wink:


----------



## cmac77 (Mar 1, 2007)

It is nice when you can get the little suckers to hook and drop on in for a closer look.

It feels good knowing that they would have went right on by if you would not have layed into em.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

im not the only one that likes avery GHG and foiles...

I like zink to and other compaines. Not trying to create a fight here but seroisly?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh and diver_sniper no offnse taken


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

Advantage® MAX-4™ HD was designed to give hunters maximum effectiveness in open terrain. The pattern incorporates cattails, millet, milo, corn stalks, dead sunflowers, oak and maple leaves, cedar and oak limbs, plus a variety of other plant life into the largest camouflage artwork on the market. It melts into marshes, grasslands, deserts, broomsage, croplands - even the open canopy of a treetop. It's ideal for deer, turkey, waterfowl and western big game. Coast to coast, border to border, it works.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it's a funny thread! Let's not take it too seriously guys.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hate Avery decoys, love Zink calls, Max4 is good, wetlands is better. I could go on and on. Everybody has favorites. I cant even agree with my buddies. Anyway this is some funny stuff!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm going to add...

Bands - I am tired of seeing them in EVERY waterfowl hunting related advertisement. I'm tired of it being the first question asked when you talk about hunting ("Did you get any bands?").


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

why you gotta be such a hater?? lol. jk 
i've always been fascinated with them even before they became so trendy like it seems they are today. but i do gotta agree w/ ya, they are getting a little over-hyped these days compared to what they used to be. guess i just can't help what i got addicted to at such a young age and that is lookin for a band everytime i pick up a bird. :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Cmac and bandman, these dudes know! :thumb:

Ok I'll play.

Duck call envy, goose call envy, gun dog envy, decoy envy, band envy, trailor envy, truck envy, penile appendage envy, diaper flavor envy, turd color and texture envy, this feel good list served for all the "WANNABE'S" in a shrinking world of "TRUE SPORTSMAN"!! :fiddle:

I'm out. 8)


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Is someone bitter??? oke: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

4 curl brings up another great thing that I think is pretty funny. The envy and idol worship of the gods of hunting:

Zink Grounds Foiles Mann Saunders Gardner Hammock Hudnalls Walling Powers Threinen Loeffler (thought I'd personally give him god status as long as he keeps kicking my butt :lol: )

These guys are just normal guys that are living the dream. All they did was practice more than average. Its not like there poo don't stink :lol: . Some people need to realize that they are just people like you, me and everyone on the site. I just never understood star-dom I guess. Just respect the guys and try and get better and beat them.

I love the non-smiling picture thing, that is so true. I cannot make myself not smile when I hold birds because it is what I love to do. No sense in acting tough because I definetly am not tough, and if the hunting lifestyle is considered tough, I'd still take the tough lifestyle any day.

One guy who makes the best example of a good hunter would have to be Porkchop, there are some of the biggest smiles ever in his pics :lol: :lol: .


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

goosebusters said:
 

> One guy who makes the best example of a good hunter would have to be Porkchop, there are some of the biggest smiles ever in his pics :lol: :lol: .


Gotta love the Pork Chop smile! I allways gave people I know a hard time about not smiling in hunting pictures.Some of these pictures look like guy's that have just left their mom's funeral.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Shooting coots out of boredom: Someone always seems to suggest it when things get slow. I just tell them, "You shoot that coot, I'll cut a hole in your waders". See, it's an ethics thing, how can it be fair chase when something is dumb enough to spend 3 hours aimlessly splashing around within 100 yards of you, even after you have pumped countless rounds into the sky. Heck, I've almost felt a little bit attached to the darn things by the end of the day a few times before :lol:


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Not to sound full of myself, but you know your roommates envy you when they have to steal bands off your lanyard!!! uke:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lakerwaterfowler said:


> Not to sound full of myself, but you know your roommates envy you when they have to steal bands off your lanyard!!! uke:


now that would burn my a$$! my lanyard would be one of the first things i grabbed come a fire...guess it would just be coming off my wall and onto my neck and then i would be grabbing my guns and camo like a madman! ok, the thought of that scares me, i'm going to bed!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: This made me laugh when I saw it.

No Spinners!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

avery scull caps uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sorry about my previous thoughts...im just hurting that the seasons over lol.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

What kind of person would steal a band of someone elses lanyard? :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

No worries wingedshooter. You should think about getting some kind of snow goose spread together next year to help take care of some of that pain. But in return I guess it gives you a rash or something too


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha diver sniper i wish...no snows where i live unless i made road trip east. If i had unlimited cash i'd be trying to but together a nice spread for canadas and ducks...and lease some land. 
But i dont so i guess ill keep having the dream lol


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

The blob cammo is the best ever i still buy it all the time just have to get it at yard sales ! The best part is you hardly ever pay more than 20.00 for it .

 Irish


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I enjoyed your post Goosebuster and can definately relate to it.



> there are a ton of things that I refuse to conform with.


I'll add aftermarket chokes to the list.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh and diver sniper i know what u mean about the coot lol...one time we had like a flock of 50 sit in the dekes while we were nailing teal like 10 feet above there heads.


----------

